# Photographs of The Model Rail Exhibition at Amersham



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Well last Saturday (April 16th) there was The Model Rail Exhibition at Amersham, that we didn't know of...
Fortunatly Paul Yearron was there and he took some cool pictures! :thumbsup:





































Click on the following link for more pictures:http://www.modeltrainforum.com/gallery/browseimages.php?c=2

Enjoy!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Always enjoy seeing smiles on little faces, that is the next generation in training . Whoever did the winter scene did a fantastic job, that came out awesome.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice, indeed. I especially like the dual-track truss bridge.

Ohh ... and future MTF members in that 3rd photo ?!?!?

TJ


----------

